# WoW: Bosszitat Raten



## Nexxen (19. August 2009)

Also ich fange an:

"Erhebt euch Soldaten, Erhebt euch und Kämpft erneut"


Errate den der es spricht.


Es werden kein Zitate gepostet bis das jetzige gelöst ist. Der der es gelöst hat darf ein neues machn.


----------



## Vicell (19. August 2009)

Gabs sowas ähnliches nich schonmal oder war das im offiziellen Forum?
Und der Boss...
Mir liegts auf der Zunge..
argh..>.<
Komme grad einfach nich drauf :<


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

Kopfloser Reiter!

Öhm...

"Ich werde das Spielzeug nicht Zerbrechen..."
oder so.
Edit: Ne Wartet: Endlich, endlich kann ich nach Hause..."


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2009)

Tipp:das hier sagt eine Dame.


----------



## Kingseb (20. August 2009)

Das mit dem Spielzeug würde mich direkt zu XT führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2009)

Okaxy, das obere wurde gelöst,das untere war Dorothee aus Kara.


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Da nix neues:

"Lasst die Spiele beginnen!"


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

ah das kenn ich...komm schon lachmann das weißt du ... warte ich weiß das ich es weiß ich editiers rein >_<


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Ich wusste, dass das zu leicht ist^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

aarrghh...es will mir einfach nicht einfallen =/ mhh vllt einer der bosse aus naxx?


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP. Noch 2 versuche!


----------



## Haszor (28. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP. Noch 2 versuche!



Des war doch Nefarius oder?


Wenn ja: 

Wie praktisch. Normalerweise muss ich meinen Hort verlassen um was zu fressen zu finden.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

onyxia 

FFA hab schon zu lange nicht mehr gespielt um mich noch an sowas zu erinnern =/


----------



## EspCap (29. August 2009)

'Madness has brought you here... i shall be your undoing.'

Sollte auch recht leicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (29. August 2009)

_nich jeder hat den englisch clienten :/ ich hab z.b dne Franzosichen drauf _


----------



## EspCap (29. August 2009)

Damit kann ich nicht dienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich zwar auch drauf, aber nur selten benutzt.... aber sinngemäß ists ja auf allen Sprachen das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kleiner Tipp, BC-Boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (29. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Damit kann ich nicht dienen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ahhh... Karazhan!!!! Malchezaar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da bin ich mir sicher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Uhm... Achja... "Dummköpfe, tötet alle den im Kleid!" so in etwa... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2009)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber war das Nef?


----------



## Haszor (1. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaaah, das war der gute alte Nef, beim Class Call wenn ich mich recht erinner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (1. September 2009)

Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lang lang her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FFA


----------



## Naarg (2. September 2009)

Ok

YOU FAIL!!

 Na, welcher Boss war das noch mal?


----------



## Düstermond (2. September 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> YOU FAIL!!
> 
> Na, welcher Boss war das noch mal?



Kologarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA


----------



## Naarg (2. September 2009)

Ok...

Macht es euch nicht zu bequem!


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Arr... Mir liegt auf der Zunge!


----------



## Naarg (4. September 2009)

TIP:  Energy. Power. My people are addicted to it. Their dependence made manifest after the Sunwell was destroyed. Welcome to the future...a pity you're too late to stop it. No one can stop me now. Selama ashal'anore.

Er ist btw Boss in 2 Instanzen (jetzt ist es einfach)


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Kel'thas

Sunwell sagt alles

Und das Thalasisch.


----------



## Naarg (4. September 2009)

Na, nächste Frage? So wenig wowfans hier?


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Okay, öhm...Ich könnte jetzt sagen "Ihr wisst nicht, was euch erwartet!",aber dass wäre dann doch zz leichtz. Öhmm...

"Das ist nur eine Fleischwunde!"

Auch verdammt leicht, ber ich weiß nicht, wsich sonnst sagen soll.


----------



## Tokenlord (4. September 2009)

Kologarn oder?

Falls richtig: "Und bleibt unten!"


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

jup


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Einer aus Gnom, kann das sein?


----------



## Tokenlord (4. September 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Raid oder 5er?


----------



## Tokenlord (5. September 2009)

5er.


----------



## Tokenlord (5. September 2009)

Ein kleiner Tipp: 

Es ist ein Mann aus einer alten Instanz.


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Öhm...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

ich kenn das zitat aber es will mir einfacht nicht einfallen woher  >_<


----------



## Tokenlord (5. September 2009)

Es dürften sehr viele kennen. Eines der ersten das man wohl gehört hat.


----------



## Hubautz (6. September 2009)

Ist das dieser Knecht in den Daed Mines, der stunnt? Dieser Taure vor dem Schiff?


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

Hm... sagt der nict : "Mong'nar! Jetzt macht ihr mich wütend!"


----------



## Tokenlord (6. September 2009)

Nein, "der Taure" (Handlanger Pein) ist falsch.


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

der Goblin daaa?


----------



## Tokenlord (6. September 2009)

Nope. Na kommt bald habt ihr alle DM-Bosse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (6. September 2009)

Ich löse mal auf.

"Und bleibt unten!" wurde jedesmal gesagt wenn ein Spieler niedergestreckt wurde.
Und zwar von: Edwin van Cleef!


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

ARG!
*Kopf -------> Tisch*


----------



## Tokenlord (6. September 2009)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darfst aber das nächste machen.


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

Okay:

"Misery..." 
"Depravity..." 
"Confusion..." 
"Hatred..." 
"Mistrust..." 
"Chaos..." 
"These are the hallmarks..." 
"These are the pillars..."


----------



## Tokenlord (6. September 2009)

Hmm wer das das jetzt löst hat gleich 2 Thrads gelöst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

Jup^^


----------



## Tokenlord (6. September 2009)

Das Zitat war aber meine ich von den Zwillingen in Sunwell oder?

Jetzt bräuchte ich mehr Storywissen... Dann würde ich den Schatz wohl auch gefunden haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

jup, und hat gar nix mit Story zu tun.. istze igentlich fun^^


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

Hast du eines? Ich hätte eines.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Ich löse mal auf.
> 
> "Und bleibt unten!" wurde jedesmal gesagt wenn ein Spieler niedergestreckt wurde.
> Und zwar von: Edwin van Cleef!



ich wußte doch das ich das kenn >_< hab dm damals immer mit meinem warri solo gemacht wenn mir langweilig war ^^


----------



## Tokenlord (6. September 2009)

Mal eines von meinem Lieblingsboss:

"Klingen des Lichts!"


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

herod/ld ausm kloster waffekammer


----------



## Tokenlord (6. September 2009)

Jep Herod stimmt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

is FFA ich spiel schon zulange nichtmehr um mich da an sowas noch zu erinnern (bis auf ein paar ausnahmen aber die wurden schon genannt =o)


----------



## Tokenlord (6. September 2009)

Ok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Simple fools! Time is the fire in which you'll burn!"


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2009)

Das dürfte der Prinz aus Kara sein, oder?


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

oder Aran...


----------



## Naarg (7. September 2009)

Das mit dem Feuer weis ich nicht mehr, aber das mit dem "Simple fools" sagt der Prinz Malzbier auf dem Dach von Kara

nächster Boss, selbe Instanz

Your impurity must be cleansed

Und

Ah ah ah...  wenn Sie einen Spieler Umhaut.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Maid?


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Das mit dem Feuer weis ich nicht mehr, aber das mit dem "Simple fools" sagt der Prinz Malzbier auf dem Dach von Kara


Das stimmt. Aber eigentloch wäre EspCap dran gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (7. September 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber eigentloch wäre EspCap dran gewesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da er keine Frage gestellt hat, und der Fragesteller ihn nicht bestäigt hat...

@Soladra: Jup, die süße Schnitte mein ich


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Da er keine Frage gestellt hat, und der Fragesteller ihn nicht bestäigt hat...


Hey ich war Nachts nicht hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War ja auch nicht böse gemeint. Lediglich als Feststellung.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

"Woher habt ihr das? Hat ER euch geschickt?" 

Ist vielleicht ein bisschen fies...


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Hmm das klingt irgendwie nach einem Gegner den man erst beschwören muss. Mittels eines Gegenstandes. 

Soweit korrekt?


----------



## Naarg (7. September 2009)

Ich kenne diesens Spruch aus WC3, kann es sein dass es aus HDZ4 kommt?


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Ok mir ist es eingefallen...
Ist aber echt ziemlich fieß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt Aran das nicht, wenn man Atiesh dabei hat?


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Sagt Aran das nicht, wenn man Atiesh dabei hat?




Richtöösch!


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Richtöösch!


Suppa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Diese Welt wird brennen!"


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Hm... sagt das nicht Archi?


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Jap.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Echt? War geraten...naja, egal:

"Der Unterricht hat begonnen!"


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

Mein Physiklehrer in der 8. klasse... das war einer der härtesten endbosse die ich je hatteXD


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Mein Physiklehrer in der 8. klasse... das war einer der härtesten endbosse die ich je hatteXD


Hehe. Nicht schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zwar Falsch, aber ein guter Lacher


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Ich glaube das kommt aus einer alten 60er Instanz. Scholomace, Stratholme oder sowas...


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

jup, das stimmt


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

So ich bin nochmal alle Bosse in Strat und Scholo durchgegangen...

Dunkelmeister Grandling?


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Sag mal, machst umit dem Addon oder wie? Keine sau kann sich das alle Merken!


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Nö mit nem ganzen Haufen Zeitschriften von damals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich kann mich ja mal zurückhalten...


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

nene, mach nur.


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

"Hinweg mit Euch, Gewürm!"


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Hmm... ich kenns, aber wers sagt weiß ich nicht...Scheiße" >.<


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Also "Scheiße" ist falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Sagt Raginicht sowas in der Art?


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Ein kleiner Tipp:

Der Boss kam schon einmal vor.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Archimonde?


----------



## Dyranè (7. September 2009)

Maggi?


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Maggi kam noch nict vor, könnts aber sein.


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Archimonde?


Das ist korrekt.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

"I sentence you to death!" 

ich kann leider erst morgen sagen,ob richtig oder falsch,weil ihc jetzt weg vom Rechner muss.


----------



## Soladra (9. September 2009)

Weiß keiner? Tipp: haben warscheinlich (noch) nicht viele gehört.


----------



## Tokenlord (9. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Weiß keiner? Tipp: haben warscheinlich (noch) nicht viele gehört.


Hmm ok dann tippe ich auf einen Boss aus PDK?

Hmm *rat* Jaraxus?


----------



## Soladra (9. September 2009)

nö, das "noch war anders gemeint... aus keiner "aktuellen" (80) Ini


----------



## Dyranè (9. September 2009)

also wenn du durch die Englische-Variante das ganze nicht einfach nur schwerer machen wolltest, sondern das so zu lesen/hören ist, würd ich auf classic schätzen...

Raggy vor der Verdeutschung? gabs den damals schon?^^


----------



## Tokenlord (9. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> nö, das "noch war anders gemeint... aus keiner "aktuellen" (80) Ini


Ony?


----------



## Soladra (10. September 2009)

Ne, die muss sich ne Pizza hohlen^^
Ragisagts auch nicht... ich spiel halt auf englisch, ich habs nict deutsch.


----------



## Dyranè (10. September 2009)

was das ganze etwas schwieriger macht, da die zitate ja nicht immer sinngemäß übersetzt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der Prinz aus Karazhan?^^


----------



## Tokenlord (10. September 2009)

Ich denke mal das ist ein Boss aus einem Classic 40er Raid. Wer genau weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Soladra (11. September 2009)

Nope, Prinz is es nicht. Aber Tokenlord hat recht.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. September 2009)

C'Thun?
oder
der Prophet aus AQ40 (1. Boss)?
oder wars einer ausm alten Naxx?


----------



## Tokenlord (11. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Aber Tokenlord hat recht.


Okay. Wenn es nicht viele gesehen haben tippe ich auf... Hmm... AQ 40 oder BWL.


----------



## Sin (11. September 2009)

...


----------



## Soladra (12. September 2009)

Prophet aus AQ40 (1. Boss)?

hmmmmm... Ich weiß ned aus welcehr inni oder der wieviehlte boss, aber AQ stimmt.


----------



## Hubautz (12. September 2009)

Das muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen oder?


----------



## Soladra (12. September 2009)

Okay, jetzt weiß ichs wieder. Ist aus AQ40, war mir nicht sicher ob 40 oder 20.


----------



## Tokenlord (14. September 2009)

Mal im Ernst:

Das weiss keiner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Sartura heißt der Boss aus AQ 40.


----------



## Soladra (14. September 2009)

Ne, dass is er nicht, aber ich lös auf:

AQ40 - Fankriss 

Neues:

Wicked, wicked, mortals! The forest weeps. The elements recoil at the destruction. XX must purge you from this world! 

XX ist natürlich der Bossname, denn ich nicht sage.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ne, dass is er nicht, aber ich lös auf:
> 
> AQ40 - Fankriss



http://www.wowwiki.com/Fankriss

Der hat keine Zitate.

http://www.wowwiki.com/Battleguard_Sartura

Hat das Ding.


----------



## Soladra (14. September 2009)

Oh? Tut mirleid, dann war ic falsch informiert.Dann bist du drann.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Dann mach ich mal englisch weiter.



> None may steal the secrets of the makers.



gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (14. September 2009)

Nicht rein zufällig den Endboss in Uldaman?  :3


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Uldaman ist schon richtig, aber der Endboss ist falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (15. September 2009)

Ist das nicht die Hilde, die man mit dem Indiana-Jones Trick aus ihrer Kammer holt?. Leider keine Ahnung wie die heißt.

Falls richtig ffa.


----------



## Naarg (15. September 2009)

Das ist Sie in der Tat.

Da FFA:

An epic battle. How exciting!


----------



## Soladra (10. Oktober 2009)

Gibts nen Tipp?


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

Da es niemad hat und dieser Fred nicht versinken soll, mmach ich mal ein neues:

Wicked, wicked, mortals! The forest weeps. The elements recoil at the destruction. XX must purge you from this world! 

XX ist natürlich der Bossname, denn ich nicht sage.


----------



## ach was solls. (23. Oktober 2009)

ehh... mc evtl.?


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

wenns um den Wald geht? Wohl kaum!


----------



## Maladin (23. Oktober 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wicked, wicked, mortals! The forest weeps. The elements recoil at the destruction. XX must purge you from this world!



Uhhh ... das ist ein Insider *ggg*

Ich verrate nichts, da ich selbst zwar wusste wo der zu Hause ist jedoch nicht, wie er heißt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Uhhh ... das ist ein Insider *ggg*
> 
> Ich verrate nichts, da ich selbst zwar wusste wo der zu Hause ist jedoch nicht, wie er heißt.
> 
> /wink maladin



Ach, sag bloß????

Deswegen hab ich ja, aber Maladin, du darfst natürlich auch mitspielen!!


----------



## Maladin (23. Oktober 2009)

Dann müsste ich ja selber ein Zitat einbringen wenn ich jetzt Ivus sagen würde. Der strolcht doch im AV rum?

Ich muss aber sagen, das ich ihm noch nicht begegnet bin aber ich habe viel über PVP in WoW gelesen als ich anfing. Irgendwie klingelte es bei mir, als ich das Zitat las. Das war der Uralte, den man beschwören konnte als Hordetot.

Jetzt mein Zitat:
"You do not belong here! Ancients, rise up against these intruders!"

Viel Spaß

/wink maladin


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

*raketen zunde*

Das ist er: Ivus der Waldfürst!

hmmm.. Alagon?


----------



## Maladin (23. Oktober 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> *raketen zunde*
> 
> Das ist er: Ivus der Waldfürst!
> 
> hmmm.. Alagon?



Nein - das ist nicht richtig geraten.


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

Aus Uldar?


----------



## Maladin (23. Oktober 2009)

Nein ... Tipp: Ist ein Uralter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (23. Oktober 2009)

Hogger?:/
Spaß beiseite, hört sich iwie nach Sunwell an, aber da bin ich glaub ich total falsch ^.^'


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

Nee...Ich will nur wissen was ein uralter ist^^


----------



## Maladin (24. Oktober 2009)

Ivus ist auch ein Uralter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein ... nächster Tipp - 60er Paladine der Allianz mussten an ihm vorbei.

/wink maladin


----------



## Hubautz (24. Oktober 2009)

Der Baum in Dire Maul West? Der immer das gammelige Schild gedroppt hat und bei dem dann der Pferdegeist erschien?
Frag mich bloß nicht wie der heißt...


----------



## Maladin (24. Oktober 2009)

Lass ich mal gelten ... es ist Tendris Wucherborke bzw. Tendris Warpwood.

/wink maladin


----------



## Hubautz (24. Oktober 2009)

"Hol euch der Sand"

(glaube ich wenigstens, wenn nicht dann sehr ähnlich)


----------



## ipercoop (24. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwas aus Ahn Qiraj :/

Vielleicht dieser Anfangsboss im 20er? Dieser Wurm da..


----------



## Soladra (24. Oktober 2009)

Der Priester in Zulfarakk


----------



## Hubautz (24. Oktober 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Der Priester in Zulfarakk



Zul Farrak ist richtig. Ich meine aber es wäre Ukorz Sandscalp. Das ist der mit dem Kumpel und den Schlangen, zu dem man nur kommt wenn der Goblin nach der Treppe die Tür aufgemacht hat. Aber seis drum du bist.


----------



## Soladra (24. Oktober 2009)

"Let the echoes of doom resound across this wretched world, that all who live may hear them and despair."


----------



## X-Zero (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab so ein Gefühl das ich dass mal vor langer Zeit gehört habe...

Ich glaub das ist HDZ 3 Archimonde


----------



## Soladra (25. Oktober 2009)

*DING*
Du bist drann!


----------



## X-Zero (25. Oktober 2009)

"Und das Rad dreht sich weiter"


----------



## Minastirit (25. Oktober 2009)

würde mal auf gnomeregan tippen xD
aber genau weis ichs nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Oktober 2009)

ich eher auf Mimidon


----------



## X-Zero (26. Oktober 2009)

Beides falsch mal kleiner Tip...

War ein BC Raid


----------



## Haggelo (26. Oktober 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Beides falsch mal kleiner Tip...
> 
> War ein BC Raid



Festung der Stürme ? boss kp


----------



## X-Zero (27. Oktober 2009)

Nein Festung der Stürme war es nicht,
aber damit es weiter geht noch eine kleine Hilfestellung. 
Der Ort in dem der Raid stattfindet war früher ein heiliger Ort für die Dranei.


----------



## X-Zero (28. Oktober 2009)

Da anscheinend keiner drauf kommt gibt es noch einen tip....

Der Boss der dies sagt war Mitglied von Gul`dans Schattenrat und wurde zu einem der ersten Todesritter

EDIToster Unter mir liegt vollkommend richtig


----------



## Allyz (28. Oktober 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Da anscheinend keiner drauf kommt gibt es noch einen tip....
> 
> Der Boss der dies sagt war Mitglied von Gul`dans Schattenrat und wurde zu einem der ersten
> Todesritter



Würd mal sagen Teron Blutschatten.


----------



## Allyz (28. Oktober 2009)

Und "Ihr hättet nicht hierherkommen sollen, denn jetzt werdet ihr sterben!"


----------



## X-Zero (28. Oktober 2009)

Ist das aus Turm Utgard von König Yimiron?? Das Zitat kommt mir so bekkant vor und so oft wie ich in Turm HC war würde ich spontan drauf tippen


----------



## Allyz (28. Oktober 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Ist das aus Turm Utgard von König Yimiron?? Das Zitat kommt mir so bekkant vor und so oft wie ich in Turm HC war würde ich spontan drauf tippen



Nope: Halle der Steine, da geht man eigentlich nur hin wenn daily hero is also hört das fast niemand ^^

Edit: Und König Ymiron sagt:"Ihr wagt es in mein Heim einzudringen und mich herauszufordern?!"


----------



## Allyz (30. Oktober 2009)

Es ist ne Titanenfrau, und sie sieht gleich aus wie die Tugendhafte Maid aus Karazhan ....


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

bleibt ja nur maid der trauer...
falls ich da nich tatsache noch gefailed hab hier das nächste

"May this prisoner's death serve as a warning. None shall defy the Scourge and live!"


----------



## Allyz (31. Oktober 2009)

Baron Totenschwur in Stratholme wenn ich mich net irre ...

"I have seen worlds bathed in the Makers  flames. Their denizens fading without so much as a whimper. Entire planetary systems born and raised in the time that it takes your mortal hearts to beat once. Yet all throughout, my own heart, devoid of emotion... of empathy. I... have... felt... NOTHING! A million, million lives wasted. Had they all held within them your tenacity? Had they all loved life as you do?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist in Ulduar.


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

naja war mir jetz net sicher welcher boss (bin ja als pvpler nie in den großen raids)
habs aber den anfang "i have seen the worlds bathed in the makers flames" schonma im ts gehört weil meine guildmates da gern mal mitsprechen von daher algalon auch wenn ich erst an ignis dachte wegen flammen x)



hier mal ein zitat was hoffentlich nich ganz so leicht is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"You think you've won already? Perhaps you'll need another lesson in pain!"


----------



## Allyz (31. Oktober 2009)

Hört man zwar heute net mehr so oft aber schon noch manchmal "Majodormo Executus" (hab ich das jez richtig geschrieben? oO, naja jedenfalls der boss in mc der dann ragnaros beschwört)

"Solch Frevel, solch Arroganz muss bestraft werden!"


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

uhh ja eine erinnerung an meine lieblingsinstanz ...
zitat vom endboss im occulus ( name grad entfallen )
kommt immer beim enrage wo die bronzedrachen dann immer schön den timestop verpassen wenn ich bei bin 


vielleicht jetz mal was nich ganz so leichtes ? ka ob den spruch viele kennen ohne tipps oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ha! This place is not yet worthy of my infliction."


----------



## Allyz (31. Oktober 2009)

War zwar selber nicht dabei habs aber mal in nem youtube video gesehen, "Hochlord Kruul"

"I will watch you bleed!"


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

sunwell 1. boss nich der drache sondern der dreadlord da^^ auch schon oft genug gemacht


so jetz aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
simples zitat kennt aber bestimmt keiner
"Gratz!"


----------



## Allyz (31. Oktober 2009)

Sicher dass es ein Boss ist ?^^


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

ja sonst würd ichs hier net posten ^^ is kein boss aus wotlk um vielleicht nen kleinen tipp zu geben


----------



## Allyz (31. Oktober 2009)

Ok mal ganz spontan gesagt ... einer aus dem Rat der Illidari. *hoff das es richtig is*


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

fehler nummer 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 probiers mal mit classic


----------



## Allyz (31. Oktober 2009)

Dann the Four Horsemen, ich weis nur übles gerate aber steht ja da "WoW: Bosszitat Raten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

gut fehler nummer 2 nachm 3. lös ich auf^^ mhh also es is auf jedenfall nen raid das is schonma richtig aber nich naxx aq oder bwl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allyz (31. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 okok auf gut glück .... Zul Gurub


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

jo zul gurub wär korrekt aber da kein boss genannt lös ich mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zwar hat mandokir die fähigkeit , dass er ein level up bekommt wenn er spieler im kampf killt ^^ und nach dem level up von mandokir kommt von jin'do immer ein "Gratz"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nächstes zitat FFA falls hier überhaupt jemand anderes in den thread schaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allyz (31. Oktober 2009)

Wieso Jin'do? Der steht doch auf der anderen seite des ganzen gebiets und tanzt mit seinen voodo sklaven

naja "xxx senses your fear"

xxx is der boss ^^


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

wieso jin'do?
ja weils jin'do ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab mal bei wowwiki danach gesucht da du mir ja anscheinend nich glaubst 

>When Bloodlord Mandokir yells his: "Ding!" when he levels up by killing 3 players, Jin'do the Hexxer replies with a "Grats!"<

kannsts ja auch gern selber ausprobiern ^^


ansonsten -> moam senses your fear - kam glaube immer am anfang des kampfes da bin ich mir aber netmehr ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nächste :

"Too easy"


----------



## Allyz (31. Oktober 2009)

Zu oft gelegt um das zu vergessen ..... Amnennar der Kältebringer

Jez mal wieder was deutsches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Ihr wollt Macht sehen?! Ich zeig euch Macht!"


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

gut da wusst ich jetz nich das er das auch sagt x) meinte eig brutallus aber stimmt ja trotzdem


----------



## Allyz (31. Oktober 2009)

Rivon schrieb:


> gut da wusst ich jetz nich das er das auch sagt x) meinte eig brutallus aber stimmt ja trotzdem




oh ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja weist den andren?


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

mh glaub gundrak oder drak tharon der 1. boss bin mir bei den neuen inis da nich so sicher mag die alle net so^^

probiern wirs mal mit moorabi


----------



## Allyz (31. Oktober 2009)

bin mir nicht mehr sicher obs Gal'darah oder Moorabi war aber einer von den beiden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja im endeffekt ja richtig also ... ffa


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

nenene stellst hier fragen und weisst die antwort selber nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mach dann ma weiter hab eh schon den ganzen tag nix besseres zu tun

wie immer classic oder bc

"Children of Madness - I release you upon this world! "


----------



## Allyz (1. November 2009)

Hab den mal am Ptr gelegt .. war irgendwie einfach naja jeder der taerar mal probiert hat kennt es ^^

Und ich weis 75% des bosszitates nur nicht genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


It's all fun and games until somebody loses an eye, bin mir nicht so ganz sicher ob wir das schon hatten


----------



## Kargaro (1. November 2009)

Wenn das mal nicht der gute, alte C'Thun ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





"And stay down!"


----------



## Allyz (1. November 2009)

Hab den mal am Ptr gelegt .. war irgendwie einfach naja jeder der taerar mal probiert hat kennt es ^^

Und ich weis 75% des bosszitates nur nicht genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


"Dein Herz wird explodieren"


----------



## Allyz (1. November 2009)

sry wegen doppelpost wollte dann was anderes schreiben .. wie man dem entnehmen kann 

"And stay down!" hatten wir schon mal nur in deutsch von van cleef


----------



## Rivon (1. November 2009)

da nix anderes da is
"Dein Herz wird explodieren"
auch c'thun^^


hier was aus meiner lieblingsini
wie immer classic oder bc
"your death will be a painful one"


----------



## Allyz (1. November 2009)

Kaz'Rogal

wieso eigentlich immer bc oder classic? wotlk nix für dich? ^^

naja:"OBLIVION!"


----------



## Rivon (1. November 2009)

kil jaeden

naja bin schon immer pvpler und hab damals noch nebenbei ab und an nen raid mitgemacht aber irgendwie kann ich denen aus wotlk nichts abgewinnen und bin eigentlich nurnoch im bg und in der arena unterwegs


"tell the warden this prison is ours now"


----------



## Allyz (1. November 2009)

Naja "Prison" gibts ja nur eines, Bazil Thredd

Eigentlich ... hätt ich da eher an kologarn gedacht aber naja


Einer meiner Lieblingszitate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

I have witnessed the rise and fall of empires. The birth and extinction of entire species. Over countless millennia the foolishness of mortals has remained the only constant. Your presence here confirms this.
My master has shown me the future, and you have no place in it. Azeroth will be reborn in darkness. XXX  shall be released! The Pantheon shall fall!


----------



## Rivon (1. November 2009)

gut das bekomm ich auch mit meiner wotlk erfahrung noch hin x) da loken immer was von pantheon sagt wirds wohl auch der sein

"My power is discomblabla devastating" (3. wort konnt ich mir net merken war mir zu kompliziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
sollte aber auch so gehn wenn man den boss kennt


----------



## Allyz (1. November 2009)

Ne schöne questreihe .... wenn auch teuer Prinz Donneraan is immer noch ne Erinnerung wert.

I smell... (Hier könnte dein Volk stehen) Delicious


----------



## spectrumizer (3. November 2009)

Allyz schrieb:


> I smell... (Hier könnte dein Volk stehen) Delicious


Tenris Mirkblood in Karazhan sagt das.

"At last the agony ends. I have failed you my Queen... I have failed us all..."


----------



## Aznaj (3. November 2009)

war das net vael? falls ja ffa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allyz (3. November 2009)

Jup war Vaelastraz.

"Totales Systemversagen.(Der Boss) schaltet aaabbbb.......


----------



## Rivon (4. November 2009)

mh glaube der erste boss in ulduar^^ der komische panzer da - 
an dem sind wir übrigens letztens seltsamerweise im 25er mit 0 türmen gewiped  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenns nen random war dachte net das das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"voll die gerechtigkeit"


----------



## Allyz (5. November 2009)

Meuteverprügler gx irgendwas öhm .. ka wie weiter der aus gnome halt

Bleibt, nur eine Sekunde länger.


----------

